# 1987 E30 - DME possible issues



## Keithbrownteeth (Oct 11, 2021)

hey all, I’m a new member but not new to BMW’s, I’ve had several over the years from an ‘84 and ‘86 E30 up to an ‘07 X3, etc. I apologize for the initial long winded post and questions, but I’m kind of at a loss here and will really appreciate any advice, insight, etc. 

So…I recently acquired an ‘87 325is (may 1987 manufacture date) 2 door, coupe, manual 5 speed. It’s been having intermittent issues stalling and / or not starting. The previous owner had it serviced at a local garage for the last 10-15 years that know these cars well, so they’ve already replaced and troubleshot various common problems, which I’ve also done personally. I have a Bentley shop manual so I did check the main and fuel pump relays by jumping them and checking voltage to them. I recently replaced both fuel pumps about a week apart from one another, and most recently after I did the in tank “transfer pump” the car wouldn’t start, I had no voltage at the pump, (or audible noise from either pump), no spark at the plugs and no voltage at the fuel pump relay while turning over the engine. I checked the harness connected to the Motronic / DME unit by jumping the proper pins and grounding the proper pin. Doing so made the pumps run, made the main relay click, etc so I don’t think it’s the harness. It seems the DME isn’t consistently sending a ground signal to the relays. 

The shop did already replace the main relay, the crank/pulse sensor, did a tune up (plugs, cap, rotor), vacuum hoses, and replaced the DME with a used module all within a year or so. I did speak with them and they tend to agree that the used DME may be faulty as well. I found a company out of Florida that will diagnose it for $95, and if its faulty will refurbish it for about $500 more or so. The other issue that may or not be related is the instrument cluster, specifically the tach and MPG gauge also intermittently working. Is it possible both issues are related? Perhaps a faulty ground connection causing both issues? Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated and I’ll be happy to share any insight I may have on the solution to this issue or anything else in the future  

Thanks!

Keith


----------

